# Puppy obedience school - dog goes crazy!



## slven (Mar 4, 2013)

We have a 5 month old lab-mix puppy who has started puppy kindergarten class. There are about 7-8 other dogs in the class. Our dog is actually quite smart and learns his commands after just a couple of tries. The instructor has even commented that he is a bright dog.

Our issue is he goes crazy during class. He does his commands - no problem - IF and when we can get his attention. Otherwise, when teacher is talking or we can't get him to focus, he just barks and barks at the other dogs to play and pulls on the leash to go see the other dogs (tail wagging 100 mph). Regardless of whether he is bright or not, he comes off as the menace of the class. We take him to doggy day camp 1/week and to dog parks, etc - so he's around other dogs a lot and loves to play with them. Perhaps the issue is he doesn't realize this is NOT playtime.

I need help! My husband as threatened one more class acting up like this and no more obedience classes for him. The instructor said his barking is just from frustration of not getting his way and attention from the other dogs to play....but why does it seem its just our dog? It is very embarrassing and I'm sure disruptive to the other people in the class!

Any suggestions would be much appreciated!

PS - we have tried a number of things so far - going for a long run before class to tire him out, being in a back corner of class, not doing anything before class so he isn't riled up, etc. So far, same result every time - non stop barking and excitement during class.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Seriously? There's always a dog like this in every class. About half-the-time it seems like it's your dog (against absolutely all reason and math). It's not a big deal, it's just a bouncy, excitable dog who needs to learn to settle, focus and work. Reward him while he's being calm, maybe teach a 'watch me' command, but he'll get into the groove soon enough. Also, if you remove him from the situation because you're embarassed, he's never going to learn and you lose out on a lot of socialization and bonding, and learning for him (like how to work around distractions).

I start agility with one of mine on Tuesday. I'm not looking forward to her being That Dog. But she's almost definitely going to be That Dog, in one way or another. I'm making bets with myself right now, about what exactly I expect her to do to make me look foolish. So far I expect a lot of yapping, a complete refusal to focus at all (new location, new dogs, new everything) or even take treats, and probably at least one stint of running away from me like she was shot out of a cannon and trying to lead me on a game of chase. They're dogs. They do Stuff. All you can really do is laugh and keep working with them.

Watch this, you'll feel better: Dogs are dogs: Agility Zoomies


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Unless the trainer asked you to leave, I'd keep going. He'll learn to settle down- but only if you keep trying. If you just give up and keep him home, how will he learn?

As to why your dog, why not? All dogs are different. You just happened to get a loudly exuberant dog. There are certainly worse things.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

He'll eventually catch on to the fact that barking and throwing a tantrum don't get him his way. Hang in there until he does. If you can reward good behavior, do it.

Gypsy got squirrely during a few of her puppy classes. I remember one instance of her biting my shoes, growling, spinning on the lead, and barking her head off. Meanwhile, all the other puppies in the class were politely sitting while the instructor explained something. Top student in the class needed to let out some steam, LOL.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

He's just being a puppy. Lincoln will still occasionally get like that (nearly 6 months old). We joke that he's the busy body of puppy class because he's much more interested in what everyone ELSE is doing. But, he can "get away with it" because he's bright and listens awesome when you DO have his attention.

I'd just work on building attention. And, believe it or not, being able to do work while there are distractions around is a HUGE part of bringing your dog to puppy class. Any baboon can train their dog to sit at home. It's more work for the dog (and that's a good thing) to have to learn to work in many different places under many different circumstances.

Kikopup has a whole series of building attention activities if you want to view them on youtube.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Zoey is in a class right now and cries at the top of her lungs to play with the other dogs and barks at me for whatever reason. She lunges at the other dogs at times to play and walking in a circle practicing "heel" is just a joke! Then we practice at home and she's much better but still easily distracted..

Some of the spectators there think she's cute; I find it a bit embarrassing but I plod along hoping something clicks. And at times it does!

The instructor doesn't seem to mind and I figured if Zoey really was a problem the instructor would ask us to leave.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

My dog was just like that. He was bored to tears and frustrated, b/c he picked up cues so quickly and wanted to play. Picture the captain of the high school football team, the chess club, and the school valedictorian all rolled into one, waiting for everyone else to catch up. ... That's what you've got! But it's a lot better than having an agressive or fearful dog. He just frustrated.

Things that helped me:
1. Walked him 30 min. in the morning and afternoon (I was able to walk him off leash in a fenced area.)
2. At least two 10 min. training sessions everyday. 
3. And my favorite - I found him a friend to wrestle with (for an hour!) once a week after class.

My Lab mix - see my avatar - is 12 yo and much calmer.... however, if I put him into a situation where he is frustrated, he still complains... and will eventually settle down.  Keep up the training, don't worry about the embarrassment [ I can say that... but I still get embarrassed, too  ]


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

As mortified as your husband is that the dog is making a scene in class, DO NOT stop going. Stick it out, the dog will calm down and may turn out to be a star student. Most people who have owned and trained multiple dogs can share a story about their dog acting up in class. My first dog that I had was the "don't let this happen to you" dog of the class. Relax, your dog is just being a dog. It may seem like everyone else's dogs are better behaved than yours, however, if you were in a class full of 5 month old Lab mixes you might see that this behavior is typical.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Are you able to back up a bit? If you can get more distance between him and the other dogs it will help. I think it's important for dogs to be able to pay attention and focus and listen when close to other dogs but he may not be able to yet and _that's ok_.

DO NOT correct him in any way for looking at other dogs or trying to play, or he could easily start to realize that other dogs = punishment. No leash pops, no yelling at him, don't do anything like that. You can actually reward him for looking, in a game called Look At That by trainer Leslie McDevitt. Amazingly, be rewarding him with a click when he looks, and then he has to look back to you for a treat, he will be more calm about the other dogs and have better focus on you. for the game to work he *must* be under his threshold, meaning he is not barking, lunging, pulling, staring/obsessing, etc. In this graphic the lady with the big hat is the "trigger" but for him it will be the other dogs.


----------



## erica5 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ive never used a forum before but have been told they are quite helpful. My dog Reba (she's a pit mix almost 5 )and I are moving to a new place with roommates and 2 other dogs. She has never been trained much at all just simple sit stay and come, she doesn't always cooperate. I could really use some help. I was just wondering if anyone knows any helpfully training books or websites. I need to teach her to not run off it's my biggest worry. We are moving to a non fenced in home in a much larger communiy. she is Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

erica5 said:


> Ive never used a forum before but have been told they are quite helpful. My dog Reba (she's a pit mix almost 5 )and I are moving to a new place with roommates and 2 other dogs. She has never been trained much at all just simple sit stay and come, she doesn't always cooperate. I could really use some help. I was just wondering if anyone knows any helpfully training books or websites. I need to teach her to not run off it's my biggest worry. We are moving to a non fenced in home in a much larger communiy. she is Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Here's where the books are listed on the forum: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-training-forum/72111-reccomended-reading.html . Also what was recommended to me is https://www.youtube.com/results?sea....0.0.0.72.239.4.4.0...0.0...1ac.1.OAtUbQEyRDU & https://www.youtube.com/results?sea....0.0.0.70.396.6.6.0...0.0...1ac.1.KfuyJkZPdSE

As for not running off I would recommend the stay command and the instructor has told us about the wait command. I'm thinking just perfect the stay command.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Emily Larlham (aka Kikopup on youtube) has really excellent videos.
http://dogmantics.com/dog-training-basics/

I'm a professional trainer, and my favorite books have been Reaching the Animal Mind by Karen Pryor which really helps you understand how animals learn. For basic info I like Before & After Getting Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar (it's excellent info to be applied to adult dogs, not just puppies). Also, a little booklet called Calming Signals: On Talking Terms With Dogs will really help you be able to read your dog's behavior and understand what its trying to tell you or other dogs.


----------

